# Grrrr!!



## Ziquester (Oct 26, 2012)

Did all the research,looked at the Newegg video about building the computer but no luck!
Maybe I am too tired to think.

Anyway I finally got all the necessary parts.

Intel i7-920 CPU/ 2.66GHz with stock cooler.
Asus Sabertooth X58 Motherboard
Antec DF-10 Case
460W Cooler Master PSU
8GB Gskill Ram
Sandisk Extreme SSD 240GB

Maybe I forgot other things.
But I put it all together,powered it up and nothing.Only the green light just lit up on the motherboard.None of the case fans were going,the PSU fan was not going.I double-triple-checked all wires and nothing was amiss.Tried another working PSU and same thing!!

Anyone knows what could be wrong.I am super tired so if it is anything too technical,i'll wait till I am not tired to try it.
Only experience before with building computers was building the one I'm using now.Easy with no problems!So I am a novice at this.

Helppppp!! lol


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't see a video card there..........


----------



## Ziquester (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh crap,that i forgot that bit,eekk!....but would you even need that to POST?


----------



## Jetster (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes on that board. What is your monitor connected too?

But the fans should still spin

Check the front panel conectorrs


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2012)

Ziquester said:


> Oh crap,that i forgot that bit,eekk!....but would you even need that to POST?



Probably, I would think the case fans would spin up though.. Be sure to check the wires going from the motherboard to the power button. Try flipping it the other way.


----------



## Ziquester (Oct 26, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Yes on that board. What is your monitor connected too?
> 
> But the fans should still spin
> 
> Check the front panel conectorrs



I didn't connect it to the monitor.I just wanted it to POST.But it didn't.I'll install the card later on.Yup I assumed the fans would spin but nothing.Especially with the PSU fan not going on both working PSUs.
Checked connectors.I always find them soooo confusing though but I think I did it right,I played around with the Power SW and Reset (I think) ones and no luck



erocker said:


> Probably, I would think the case fans would spin up though.. Be sure to check the wires going from the motherboard to the power button. Try flipping it the other way.



It won't flip the other way,I tried.
Just a question though,there's two power plugs going into the motherboard,one is a big long,ribbon size one and the other is smaller near the CPU.A 8pin one.However both my PSU's got either a 4 pin and 6 pin one.I plugged them in without luck.
It is not necessary to have a full 8 pin plug for the second one,is it?


----------



## HammerON (Oct 26, 2012)

Did you plug in the 24-pin and 8-pin power connectors to the motherboard?


----------



## Ziquester (Oct 26, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Did you plug in the 24-pin and 8-pin power connectors to the motherboard?



Yup I did with both..One PSU had a 4 pin and the other PSU had a 6 pin.Plugged them in as there was no 8 pin connector.Does it matter that there was no 8 pin?


----------



## HammerON (Oct 26, 2012)

Your PSU should have a 4+4 pin that you combine to make an 8 pin.

"Features
Connectors1 x Main connector (20+4Pin)
1 x 12V(4+4Pin)
3 x Peripheral
4 x SATA
1 x Floppy
1 x PCI-e"

Source:
COOLER MASTER Elite 460 RS-460-PSAR-I3 460W ATX12V...


----------



## johnspack (Oct 26, 2012)

Has anyone looked at his psu?  jeez....


----------



## Ziquester (Oct 26, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Your PSU should have a 4+4 pin that you combine to make an 8 pin.
> 
> "Features
> Connectors1 x Main connector (20+4Pin)
> ...



Thanks HammerOn,hopefully that is the problem.I will have to try that on my day's off and report back here.



johnspack said:


> Has anyone looked at his psu?  jeez....


Lol John you coolmaster hater! I always thought they were a good brand.I got the Elite case of theirs with my Core 2 Duo housed in it.
Don't worry,I will upgrade later on when finances are available.


----------



## EiSFX (Oct 26, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Has anyone looked at his psu?  jeez....



He has already said he has tried another PSU that he knows that works i'm thinking he just forgot to use both of the 4 pin connectors


----------



## HammerON (Oct 26, 2012)

Ziquester said:


> 460W CoolMaster PSU



Do you mean Cooler Master?


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 26, 2012)

Maybe you have a short anywhere if using the 4+4 pin connector still doesn't turn on you should take everything out of the case and try to power it. Also can be a bad PSU.


It should power up fine wo/video card and beep. 

In some cases it even can turn on without the 4 or 4+4 connector (lights & fans) but may depend on the motherboard. All mobos I used did power on without those connectors.


----------



## Ziquester (Oct 26, 2012)

EiSFX said:


> He has already said he has tried another PSU that he knows that works i'm thinking he just forgot to use both of the 4 pin connectors



Yup error on my part EiSFX.I was trying to rush to finish building this computer so I can go back to painting the house lol.Got too many projects happening at the same time.



HammerON said:


> Do you mean Cooler Master?


Yup Cooler Master HammerON.
John won't like this but I realised both PSUs' are Cooler Masters lol.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Oct 26, 2012)

jumpers?


----------



## Ziquester (Oct 26, 2012)

Derek12 said:


> Maybe you have a short anywhere if using the 4+4 pin connector still doesn't turn on you should take everything out of the case and try to power it. Also can be a bad PSU.
> 
> It should power up fine wo/video card and beep.



Tried two PSUs that are working fine.I used the one that's currently running my system that I am using now.
When I attend to the computer next,I just might remove it from the case and try and power up.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 26, 2012)

Sorry,  just have had too many bad experiences with Coolermasters....  I'll be mellow now....


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 26, 2012)

Ziquester said:


> Tried two PSUs that are working fine.I used the one that's currently running my system that I am using now.
> When I attend to the computer next,I just might remove it from the case and try and power up.



Also I forgotten, check the CMOS jumper is in the 1-2 position, specially if still fails with the 4+4 connected. I had boards that refuse to power on if it was removed/ or placed to the Clear CMOS position.

BTW Cooler Master is a good brand, not like Corsair, Seasonic or XFX but it's more than decent...


----------



## johnspack (Oct 26, 2012)

No,  it really isn't,  just buy a real psu,  and don't risk damaging everything you own!  Coolermaster is like the little retard kid brother,  means well,  but will break everything.....


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 26, 2012)

johnspack said:


> No,  it really isn't,  just buy a real psu,  and don't risk damaging everything you own!  Coolermaster is like the little retard kid brother,  means well,  but will break everything.....



And what's a "real PSU" for you? I saw many computers with Cooler Master and none had issues. Anyway the OP said they are fine so this doesn't matter for his/her problem.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Oct 26, 2012)

johnspack said:


> No,  it really isn't,  just buy a real psu



so its a fake psu?


----------



## johnspack (Oct 26, 2012)

Sorry but I've seen the results of Coolermaster failures.  What is better?  All the upper end Corsairs,  Silverstones,  Seasonics,  some XFXs...  do the research,  it's not hard.


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 26, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Sorry but I've seen the results of Coolermaster failures.  What is better?  All the upper end Corsairs,  Silverstones,  Seasonics,  some XFXs...  do the research,  it's not hard.



And there are people having bad experience with those brands, should we say now they are bad? Your experience with them is not all.
If there was a brand 100% failsafe...

Anyway this is not the issue of the OP, he/she said they are fine and is currently using one of them, the problem is elsewhere...
/offtopic


----------



## lyndonguitar (Oct 26, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Sorry but I've seen the results of Coolermaster failures.  What is better?  All the upper end Corsairs,  Silverstones,  Seasonics,  some XFXs...  do the research,  it's not hard.



all brands have failures, and even if CM's failure rate or your experience with it is bad enough for you to hate it, most of the time it actually works.

generally PSU's are safe, even the generic or "fake" ones, as long as you know your wattage stuff. and even if it fails, most of the time, from my experience, it just wont start but won't break your components.

I've used and built alot of PCs and many of them just used generic. no problems at all.






This is the wattage output of his PSU, judging from the said specs above, it is more than enough.

to the OP: make sure the jumpers are set correctly


----------



## Jetster (Oct 26, 2012)

Its not considered a POST until you have a GPU installed. Do that befor you do anything


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 26, 2012)

PSU arguments aside, video output is part of the POSTing procedure. I would find a friend with a cheap video card to borrow to test everything.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Oct 26, 2012)

I think his mobo doesnt have onboard graphics?


----------



## Ziquester (Oct 26, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> jumpers?





Derek12 said:


> Also I forgotten, check the CMOS jumper is in the 1-2 position, specially if still fails with the 4+4 connected. I had boards that refuse to power on if it was removed/ or placed to the Clear CMOS position.
> 
> Thanks guys,I'll look into that.Wish I had more time in the day to finish off the build but I'm working 12 hour days so I will have to do it on Sunday
> 
> BTW Cooler Master is a good brand, not like Corsair, Seasonic or XFX but it's more than decent...





Jetster said:


> Its not considered a POST until you have a GPU installed. Do that befor you do anything





DanishDevil said:


> PSU arguments aside, video output is part of the POSTing procedure. I would find a friend with a cheap video card to borrow to test everything.



Oh..eek,didn't think a POST needed a GPU.I shall use the GPU off the computer I am using now and try it.Fingers crossed it will all work and I can use my new computer!Been waiting so long for this


----------



## HammerON (Oct 26, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> I think his mobo doesnt have onboard graphics?



No it doesn't. He needs a GPU to enable the graphics.


----------



## Ziquester (Oct 26, 2012)

Idiot me forgot to check for that lol.I assumed all motherboards had onboard graphics.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 26, 2012)

POST = Power On Self Test.       Results are on the screen ..No snce in trouble shooting anything until you have one


----------



## lyndonguitar (Oct 26, 2012)

Ziquester said:


> Idiot me forgot to check for that lol.I assumed all motherboards had onboard graphics.



how are you connecting it to the monitor then


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 26, 2012)

Without video card you should* get a series of beeps if you have the internal speaker connected, that would mean everything is OK and only you need a video card

*some mobos may not beep but I haven't saw that.


----------



## Ziquester (Oct 26, 2012)

lol I didn't..just plugged the CPU,cooler,HDD,Ram in and checked.Just wanted to see if it would power on.Upon seeing that none of the fans were going,I thought there was a problem.Being super tired and having to rush through stuff-NOT a good idea!! But then again,I spent nearly four hours putting and testing things!!
So got a few things to do now,to make sure all is setup as it should


----------



## lyndonguitar (Oct 26, 2012)

Derek12 said:


> Without video card you should* get a series of beeps if you have the speaker connected, that would mean everything is OK and only you need a video card
> 
> *some mobos may not beep but I haven't saw that.



I think the mobo has its own speaker so it will beep no matter what, since he hasnt mentioned any beeps, I dunno, probably a video card though


----------



## Ziquester (Oct 26, 2012)

Derek12 said:


> Without video card you should* get a series of beeps if you have the internal speaker connected, that would mean everything is OK and only you need a video card
> 
> *some mobos may not beep but I haven't saw that.



Yup I waited for that beep lol...no beep.
Has anyone on here built a X58 Sabertooth MB system before?
I don't get why there are left over pins when you are connecting the  front panel connectors.Even on my current computer,there's left over pins.
I guess that's what confuses me at times about setting up the front panel connectors.The manual diagrams are sometimes very lacking,like my last Intel MB one.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 26, 2012)

Your not getting beeps because you dont have a spearer hooked up. The small speaker comes with the case when you buy it. 

And left over pins on the front pannel is normal


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 26, 2012)

Agreed, don't worry about the left over pins. Let us know what happens once you hook up a GPU and monitor!

The reason why the fans may not be spinning is Video Out may be in the POST's checklist before fan power-on.


----------



## Ziquester (Oct 27, 2012)

UPDATE!!







I still got the same problem with GPU and monitor hooked up!Fans still not spinning.
Cannot find the CMOS jumper thing.If anyone can point that out,I'd really appreciate it.I removed the CMOS out for a while then put it back.No luck.






Ram in the proper slot.Tried it in the first slot too and kept pushing and holding Memory Okay but nothing.







Both 8 power pin connectors added.Does anyone see the little hole to the right,just near the edge of the board.Now is there meant to be a screw there with a copper washer?Just wondering.






Also bigger power connector added.With and without the 4 pin attached to it.They cannot be fitted any other way.I remember someone asking.However the four pin has little tabs that foul on the bigger one but it fits fine.
Btw there is no speaker wire from the case.I just saw the leftover pin for it.Is it essential to have it? Nothing shows on the monitor when I power it the setup.

Motherboard was tested to be okay when bought,same with the CPU.So what else could be there? The thought of a short maybe,could be the problem.I'll try and take the board out and try everything again.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ziquester said:


> Yup I did with both..One PSU had a 4 pin and the other PSU had a 6 pin.Plugged them in as there was no 8 pin connector.Does it matter that there was no 8 pin?



If you somehow managed to cram a 6-pin into the mobo you can damage the board.



Ziquester said:


> UPDATE!!
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img685/1241/r0014822800x600.jpg
> 
> I still got the same problem with GPU and monitor hooked up!



Looks like the pwr switch isnt on the right pins.


----------



## Ziquester (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi there,I plugged the pins as I understood where it is meant to go.This pin thing is confusing (my mind isn't the technical kinda brain sadly lol)

Nah the board has not powered up yet.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 27, 2012)

Turn the connector left 90deg.

This pic is the Asus Q connector but the connections on your board are the same. Note the location of the power switch pins.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 27, 2012)

Your front panel is not hook up correctly. Fine someone that can help you

see the pins that say PWR SW? Thats the switch. You have nothing hooked to it

And dont use adapters on the CPU power its pointless


READ the manual


----------



## Ziquester (Oct 27, 2012)

Is this how its meant to go?
First pin from the right is the PWR SW,then RESET SW, the ones after are the LED lights etc.


----------



## Ziquester (Oct 27, 2012)

Lazzer408 said:


> Turn the connector left 90deg.
> 
> This pic is the Asus Q connector but the connections on your board are the same. Note the location of the power switch pins.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=48856&stc=1&d=1351378458



Do you mean have the connector with the writing facing me?


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 28, 2012)

Ziquester said:


> Do you mean have the connector with the writing facing me?



The pic of the Q connector shown is in the same position as shown in your pic. Turn your pwr switch connector left to grab that pin thats showing in your pic.

Yes it's correct in the last pic you posted.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 28, 2012)

Ziquester said:


> http://imageshack.us/a/img543/5495/r0014847800x600.jpg
> 
> Is this how its meant to go?
> First pin from the right is the PWR SW,then RESET SW, the ones after are the LED lights etc.



All of then are wrong, the connections go right to left, not top to bottom. If you look at the paint below where they connect it shows where they all connect and that they go sideways.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 28, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> All of then are wrong, the connections go right to left, not top to bottom. If you look at the paint below where they connect it shows where they all connect and that they go sideways.



He has a set of something on the pwr pins.

Ziquester - remove ALL the connectors except for the pwr switch. Start with that to verify it'll power up.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 28, 2012)

Use a screw driver. Short the PWR PINS


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 28, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Use a screw driver. Short the PWR PINS



Don't go shorting anything. There's a 5v standby signal present on that connector (for the speaker) and if you don't know what pins to short you can damage the board. I've seen it happen.

Here's another pic. pwr pins circled in red.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 28, 2012)

If that image doesn't help I don't know what will.


----------



## Ziquester (Oct 28, 2012)

It all POWERS UP!!!


Thanks soooooooo much you guys.You are all sooo awesome.
Whoa I realised after this build I need to learn MORE than what extremely little I already knew.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 28, 2012)

Ziquester said:


> It all POWERS UP!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks soooooooo much you guys.You are all sooo awesome.
> Whoa I realised after this build I need to learn MORE than what extremely little I already knew.



Glad to hear. Hope everything else goes well.


----------



## Ziquester (Oct 28, 2012)

Lazzer408 said:


> Glad to hear. Hope everything else goes well.



Aww bud I am soooo relieved!! Now I can get back to painting the house by myself lol.

Btw I know this is an extremely newbie question but is this where I put in the BIOs?
I downloaded the latest one and unzipped it.
It won't work via a flash drive,will it?


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 28, 2012)

Ziquester said:


> Aww bud I am soooo relieved!! Now I can get back to painting the house by myself lol.
> 
> Btw I know this is an extremely newbie question but is this where I put in the BIOs?
> I downloaded the latest one and unzipped it.
> It won't work via a flash drive,will it?



That depends on the board. Some will update via usb. Check the manual for what your board requires for updating.

http://support.asus.com/Download.as...5_sabertooth_X58.pdf#g5995_sabertooth_X58.pdf

Doesn't look like the direct link is working but you'll find it.


----------



## Ziquester (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks,I went through the manual regarding the BIOs.I'll leave it as it is and just finish the setup.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 28, 2012)

Good


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 28, 2012)

Do you get any beeping without the video card? Just curious


----------



## Ziquester (Oct 28, 2012)

Lol no beeping.Actually now that it works fine with POST.No beeping at all as there is no speaker.According to the manual,there is meant to be one.

However there seems to be something weird..I plugged by Sandisk 240GB SSD into the Marvel Sata 6GB/s  and the motherboard does not seem to recognise it.Tried another Sata drive,same thing!
Only works on the other Sata 3GB/s connectors.
I went through the boot menu and checked through and yup,no SATA drives recognised in the Marvel connector.
Anyone knows why?


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 28, 2012)

Ah so you have video card I was assuming you hadn't yet  
Don't know your BIOS so this is more a guessing but check the Marvell controller is enabled or reset BIOS by default just in case.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 28, 2012)

Ziquester said:


> Lol no beeping.Actually now that it works fine with POST.No beeping at all as there is no speaker.According to the manual,there is meant to be one.
> 
> However there seems to be something weird..I plugged by Sandisk 240GB SSD into the Marvel Sata 6GB/s  and the motherboard does not seem to recognise it.Tried another Sata drive,same thing!
> Only works on the other Sata 3GB/s connectors.
> ...



Install the Marvel Sata 6GB driver.  Also you will have to partition, make active and format the drive in the disk manager


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 28, 2012)

Is the Marvel controller enabled in the bios? Also, some add-on RAID controllers (if not all of them) have their own BIOS. Some are accessed during POST by pressing CTRL-[something] (see bottom of attached image). For example: Marvel can be CTRL-M. Intel can be CTRL-I. Often they don't report a detected drive to the system BIOS when only one drive is present or no RAID is configured.

Here is an example RAID screen for a Marvel controller. It's showing 2 drives detected and the "virtual disk" is the RAID array configured with the two drives. In this example, the array would likely be shown under the boot orders of your system BIOS.

These configurations also require you to have the right drivers installed. This would typically be done during the installation of the OS. The motherboard manual will have a section showing how to install the driver.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 29, 2012)

Don't use the Marvell controllers to boot from, use the Intel SATA 6Gbps ports. You'll get more consistent performance out of them for boot drives.


----------



## Ziquester (Oct 29, 2012)

Lazzer408 said:


> Is the Marvel controller enabled in the bios? Also, some add-on RAID controllers (if not all of them) have their own BIOS. Some are accessed during POST by pressing CTRL-[something] (see bottom of attached image). For example: Marvel can be CTRL-M. Intel can be CTRL-I. Often they don't report a detected drive to the system BIOS when only one drive is present or no RAID is configured.
> 
> Here is an example RAID screen for a Marvel controller. It's showing 2 drives detected and the "virtual disk" is the RAID array configured with the two drives. In this example, the array would likely be shown under the boot orders of your system BIOS.
> 
> ...



Hi there,yeah Marvel is enabled in the BIOs.I also installed the drivers from the Asus MB CD.Connected the SSD to Sata 6GB/s and booted the computer.Went into BIOs again to check everything.No Sata drive is recognised.Just the DVD drive with Sata 3GB/s.
Booted again to get into the Marvel BIOS using Ctrl M (as said in the MB manual,I also double checked everything from the manual too) and nothing comes up!
Plugged in another hard drive into the Sata 6GB/s and tried everything again.It's like the Marvel drivers aren't installed.I reinstalled,no luck



DanishDevil said:


> Don't use the Marvell controllers to boot from, use the Intel SATA 6Gbps ports. You'll get more consistent performance out of them for boot drives.



Sorry I thought the Sabertooth Sata 6GB/s were Marvel.How do I get to use the Intel one?
A step by step process would be most appreciated
I have not used by brain this intensely for so long so I'm still catching up with the technical thinking


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 29, 2012)

EiSFX said:


> He has already said he has tried another PSU that he knows that works i'm thinking he just forgot to use both of the 4 pin connectors



I think he was referring to the size of the psu.. for a low end card in an i7 system thats bare minimum.. throw any accessories ontop of that and ur risking ur rig.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 29, 2012)

Ziquester said:


> Sorry I thought the Sabertooth Sata 6GB/s were Marvel.How do I get to use the Intel one?
> A step by step process would be most appreciated
> I have not used by brain this intensely for so long so I'm still catching up with the technical thinking



The Sabertooth's x58 chipset is an ICH10 (Intel) and isn't 6Gb/s. The Marvel 9128 is. If the drive isn't shown in the Marvel BIOS, check the cables and the port itself. Did you buy the board new?

The 2 white ports near the edge are the 6Gb/s Marvel ports. That board also has a JMicron JMB362 that you can disable if you don't use the esata ports.


----------



## Ziquester (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi there,the drives connected in the Marvel ports do not show up in the BIOs.And I cannot get into the Marvel BIOs (ctrl M)either,after enabling it and installing the Marvel drivers from the installation CD.Board is new and was checked before shipping to double-check everything.Was an overseas buy and the vendor the check for piece of mind for both parties.Sata cable is new,so is the SSD.
All cables were checked and triple-checked,all firm in its place.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 29, 2012)

The Marvel drivers should come with a utility (Marvell MRU Utility) you can use in Windows to view and configure the array. See if the drive is visable within that utility. It could be a defective controller but everything needs to be ruled out. If it's enabled in the bios and you have known good cables, drives, and connectors, and the drives still aren't showing, it may be a defective controller. There's nothing you need to do, configuration wise, for it to detect the drives. The only user configuration is configuring arrays and installing drivers so the OS sees it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 29, 2012)

Lazzer408 said:


> The Sabertooth's x58 chipset is an ICH10 (Intel) and isn't 6Gb/s. The Marvel 9128 is. If the drive isn't shown in the Marvel BIOS, check the cables and the port itself. Did you buy the board new?
> 
> The 2 white ports near the edge are the 6Gb/s Marvel ports. That board also has a JMicron JMB362 that you can disable if you don't use the esata ports.



You're absolutely right, I apologize for the misinformation :shadedshu So used to Z68/Z77 by now.


----------



## tttony (Oct 29, 2012)

Ziquester said:


> Did all the research,looked at the Newegg video about building the computer but no luck!
> Maybe I am too tired to think.
> 
> Anyway I finally got all the necessary parts.
> ...



Ziquester the CPU and MOBO are new??

I think that there are better options for the same price right now, also a better PSU


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 29, 2012)

He said the board is new. A CPU would either work on not. I have yet to come across a partially failed CPU. It's also Intel. I have yet to see an Intel CPU die unless it was seriously overvolted. As far as better options go? There really isn't that much improvement in say a Ivy vs. his old 920. Those were great chips and still are.


----------



## Ziquester (Oct 29, 2012)

tttony said:


> Ziquester the CPU and MOBO are new??
> 
> I think that there are better options for the same price right now, also a better PSU



Hi there,the CPU was used,got it at a great price.Which is why I bought everything else new to run it while trying to temporarily borrow the PSU from my current system.So everything but the CPU,PSU and GPU is new.
PSU and GPU will be upgraded in time when I have the money,got too many house stuff to buy like furniture,new TV lol.That can wait too!

Lazzer,I'm going to check the Marvel Utility and see if it recognises the drives.I'll leave the SSD in Sata 3GB/s for system to get into windows and use another drive for the Sata 6GB/s.
Btw I don't think I mentioned it but when I have any HDD or SSD on the Sata 6GB/s and boot up,it comes up with an error that says "there is no boot drive,please insert a boot drive and press any key"-something along those lines.




Lazzer408 said:


> The Marvel drivers should come with a utility (Marvell MRU Utility) you can use in Windows to view and configure the array. See if the drive is visable within that utility. It could be a defective controller but everything needs to be ruled out. If it's enabled in the bios and you have known good cables, drives, and connectors, and the drives still aren't showing, it may be a defective controller. There's nothing you need to do, configuration wise, for it to detect the drives. The only user configuration is configuring arrays and installing drivers so the OS sees it.





Update:
No drives shows in the utility so we can assume one thing..I guess?
Even in the array under Disk Management it only shows the SSD which is the boot drive in Sata 3GB/s.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ziquester said:


> Btw I don't think I mentioned it but when I have any HDD or SSD on the Sata 6GB/s and boot up,it comes up with an error that says "there is no boot drive,please insert a boot drive and press any key"-something along those lines.



That seems to indicate the drive WAS detected and the boot order changed in your system BIOS and is trying to boot the drive on the Marvel controller. Do this again and go into the system BIOS and see if it's showing a drive. At this time, also check your boot order and change it back to boot from the drive you have setup on the Intel controller. Once in windows, see if the drive on the Marvel is visable.


----------



## Ziquester (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi there Lazzer,I did as you requested.In BIOs,it is still only displaying only the Sata 3GB/s drives.Nothing on the Marvel.
In Windows,the utility does not show any drive on Marvel.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ziquester said:


> Hi there Lazzer,I did as you requested.In BIOs,it is still only displaying only the Sata 3GB/s drives.Nothing on the Marvel.
> In Windows,the utility does not show any drive on Marvel.



I'm not sure what to suggest from here. Are you still unable to access the Marvel bios using ctrl-m during post?


----------



## Ziquester (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi there Lazzer, I tried that a few times.Marvel Bios does not come up at all.Looks like Marvel is a no-go on this board

Thanks soooo much for your help though,I really appreciate it


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ziquester said:


> Hi there Lazzer, I tried that a few times.Marvel Bios does not come up at all.Looks like Marvel is a no-go on this board
> 
> Thanks soooo much for your help though,I really appreciate it



Do you mean you never see the raid bios screen AT ALL? (see pic) Or you can't get into it using ctrl-l? If you don't see the screen at all, check the system bios again and tripple check that the Marvel controller is enabled and check for any options it may have such as the mode of opperation like IDE/SATA/ACHI/RAID/CompatibilityMode or anything of that nature. I have a Sabertooth x58 here and I'll will fire up and take a look at the options and see if there's anything we may have overlooked. I can give you more specific info that way.


----------



## Ziquester (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi there Lazzer, I have not seen the raid bios screen at all.It surprises me also as the options I see are only IDE/SATA/ACHI.Nothing else..And the Marvel controller is enabled.
This is becoming too weird.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Nov 1, 2012)

Different controllers/boards handle things differently. I've seen some controllers hand the ports over to the system bios when the mode is set to sata or achi. In this case, the drives would be detected by the system bios like the other ports are. When set to raid mode, the raid bios is enabled and handles the drive detection and also the configuration screen (ctrl-m) becomes active. That is where you would configure the drives. I've seen raid controllers that require you to create an array even though it's single physical drive. That array then becomes a virtual drive and shows up in Windows as a single disk that can be partitioned and formated like any other drive.

What's strange is that your not seeing the setup screen during post even though the marvel controller is enabled in the bios. It looks like it's not even a raid controller so set it to ACHI for best performance. Like I mentioned, I have that board here but haven't had a free moment to fire it up. I might be able to get to it this evening and see if there's anything special about those ports that I'm missing.

Here's what I think are the screens your seeing. The first shows the Marvel in IDE mode. That would work fine and should be detecting the drive, set to achi for better performance though. The second screen has the option for full screen logo. Please disable it if you haven't done so already so you can see what's going on during post.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Nov 1, 2012)

EDIT - As I read more into the manual, I found this page. It seems it does have raid function on the Marvel which is what I expected. Interestingly,  the system bios only shows the options of sata, ide, or achi. Please set it to IDE or ACHI. ((I -think- if it's in sata mode, they mean raid mode, and it will require you to enter the marvel bios (ctrl-m) and configure it as a raid member before it'll show in the system bios or windows.)) so... Set it to ACHI, forget all this ctrl-m stuff, reboot, see if it shows in the system bios.


----------



## Ziquester (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Lazzer,sorry for the delay,been working 12hour days so couldn't do as you said.However I have just tried it...in ACHI mode,the only sata drive shown is the dvd drive in sata 3Gb/s.I also set it to raid mode (surprise surprise,im sure i did not see it before!) after failure with ACHI mode and the bios doesnt show any drives at all,ctrl m shows no marvel bios too.Thought i'd try both in case i am missing something.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Nov 6, 2012)

In raid mode the marvel bios should show up. I haven't had an opportunity to fire up my sabertooth x58 board. It's been getting busy at the shop lately. I don't have any other suggestions right now. When the marvel is enabled in any mode it sort of just works. The dvd drive, is it on the non-marvel ports?


----------



## Ziquester (Nov 6, 2012)

I'll try again tomorrow but I am sure I tried getting into the marvel bios after I set up raid mode.I'll try everything thoroughly and reinstall marvel drivers etc just to make sure every base has been covered again.The dvd drive is on a non-marvel port,the sata 3gb/s.
Btw...does the drives in the marvel ports have to be in raid mode?I just want to use the full 6gb/s for both the SSD 240GB (boot drive) and raptor drive 300GB as secondary.Unequal drives too,I read you need similar drives for raid mode.I ran a SSD and raptor on my Core 2 Duo system with Sata 2 and setting that up as primary and second seems so easy in a non-raid mode.This is more complex.
Also I was wondering (my very lack of knowledge brain at work here)..if I have two drives in Raid,would I need another drive for booting?Which if I did,that boot drive would need to run in Sata 3gb/s...
Correct me if I am wrong on anything.


----------



## Hood (Nov 8, 2012)

Ziquester said:


> Yup I did with both..One PSU had a 4 pin and the other PSU had a 6 pin.Plugged them in as there was no 8 pin connector.Does it matter that there was no 8 pin?



The only 6 pin plug is for PCI-E video cards, and they are wired differently from 4-pin/8-pin EPS plugs, which may explain why your PSU is also shutting down (short protection).  I hope you didn't fry anything on the motherboard.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Nov 8, 2012)

Ziquester said:


> I'll try again tomorrow but I am sure I tried getting into the marvel bios after I set up raid mode.I'll try everything thoroughly and reinstall marvel drivers etc just to make sure every base has been covered again.The dvd drive is on a non-marvel port,the sata 3gb/s.
> Btw...does the drives in the marvel ports have to be in raid mode?I just want to use the full 6gb/s for both the SSD 240GB (boot drive) and raptor drive 300GB as secondary.Unequal drives too,I read you need similar drives for raid mode.I ran a SSD and raptor on my Core 2 Duo system with Sata 2 and setting that up as primary and second seems so easy in a non-raid mode.This is more complex.
> Also I was wondering (my very lack of knowledge brain at work here)..if I have two drives in Raid,would I need another drive for booting?Which if I did,that boot drive would need to run in Sata 3gb/s...
> Correct me if I am wrong on anything.



The drive(s) on the marvel ports don't have to be in a raid configuration to operate at 6gbs. Some raid controllers allow you to run single drives even with the controller set to raid mode. I think Marvel is one of them. If you do set up a raid _*array*_(stripe or mirror), the drives should match.


----------



## Ziquester (Nov 16, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply bud.Thanks for your answer.Yeah I thought they would match but anyway after more trying,no luck.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah, there are really no good DIY guides for easily and quickly building your own PC.


----------



## XL-R8R (Nov 16, 2012)

vawrvawerawe said:


> Yeah, there are really no good DIY guides for easily and quickly building your own PC.



ORLY?


http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/build-your-own-pc,2601.html

http://techreport.com/review/13671/how-to-build-a-pc


There's two that Google showed me as top results... 3.235 seconds of work shows there *is* guides out there....


The hard part, for some people, is actually using Google to search for them it appears. 


Installing OS/software and other such things isn't the hard part either. Even since Vista, the OS finds most of what you need/updates it for you from the installation phase... if youre too lazy to find them yourself, that is.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 16, 2012)

XL-R8R said:


> ORLY?
> 
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/build-your-own-pc,2601.html
> ...




I said quickly and easily. Sure, there are guides the equivalent to reading a book. That's not quick and easy. The second link you posted does not even remotely give enough information. The first link has some good info, but it is certainly not comprehensive.


----------



## XL-R8R (Nov 16, 2012)

With the amount of posting you've done on this board in the 5 days you've been a member I'm pretty sure you'd do just fine reading the information presented in one of those links I found with a short search....... certainly so seeing as you've wrote at least one book in your short time here.... right?






Knowledge usually doesn't come easily, quickly or freely.... you gotta put some time and effort in to acquire it and if you don't have to do that it usually isn't worth getting in the first place.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 16, 2012)

XL-R8R said:


> With the amount of posting you've done on this board in the 5 days you've been a member I'm pretty sure you'd do just fine reading the information presented in one of those links I found with a short search....... certainly so seeing as you've wrote at least one book in your short time here.... right?
> 
> Knowledge usually doesn't come easily, quickly or freely.... you gotta put some time and effort in to acquire it and if you don't have to do that it usually isn't worth getting in the first place.



nah, most of those posts were on the first day directly related to my PC build.
p.s. I'm actually planning on writing a real book here soon. Not about PCs though. Probably fiction.

p.s. knowledge does come quickly and easily to some people


----------



## Frick (Nov 16, 2012)

vawrvawerawe said:


> I said quickly and easily. Sure, there are guides the equivalent to reading a book. That's not quick and easy. The second link you posted does not even remotely give enough information. The first link has some good info, but it is certainly not comprehensive.



Wait what not enough information? Not comprehensive? The Techreport link was quite excellent, and I just looked at the pictures. It clearly showed how to assemble a PC properly. Toms even have pretty good GPU buying guides.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Nov 17, 2012)

Assembly is one thing, configuration is another. Manuals can be vegue. There's no harm asking for help. I don't have any issues offering advice that may benefit someone. We weren't born knowing how to build a system and we've ALL asked for help at one time or another and we've ALL had that one guy dropping links on us when it'd be just as fast to answer the question. Don't you hate that guy? ug... "That guy". Everyone knows "That guy".


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 17, 2012)

lazzer408 said:


> assembly is one thing, configuration is another. Manuals can be vague. There's no harm asking for help. I don't have any issues offering advice that may benefit someone. We weren't born knowing how to build a system and we've all asked for help at one time or another and we've all had that one guy dropping links on us when it'd be just as fast to answer the question. Don't you hate that guy? Ug... "that guy". Everyone knows "that guy".



+1


----------

